# polane b



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey folks

I am still searching for the ultimate product for repainting countertops. SW suggested i use the polane b system. Base coat sprayed on ok with a reduced product through my pro shot fine finish. I have read the old posts but nothing really helpful. My question is can i use an acrylic enamel on top of the polane b base coat to make a granite effect and then top coat the effect with the polane top coat. SW shop employee says no but i want to hear from anyone who has tried this or someone who is currently painting kitchen worktops.

Cheers


----------



## snkd (Dec 29, 2011)

Is this even a viable opportunity? I mean a whole sheet of Formica is $50-$100 bucks. Cut to size and glue down. I'm not even sure you could buy the Polane. Let alone all the labor involved. I have painted and refinished lots of cabinets but always had a friend at the local cabinet shop do tops for me. All new laminate tops leveled and installed comes in around $500. I could not multicolor finish tops for that with labor and material. I would look seriously at subing that work to a cabinet shop and taking 15 or 20% mark up.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Finn-I used to sell lots of multispec for countertop refinishing at SW, but sold no primer or topcoat. The applicators purchased from Midwest Chemical online or had other sources. This is in CA, but I would guess they would be automotive type products, with the speed of dry and topcoating being the most important benefit. Epoxy prime and multi-day one and clear the next is the system.

snkd-laminate is cheap but the cost to tear out, replace, fix the holes, paint the walls, etc outweighs the cost of refinishing. Also, the biggest customer base for this is older apartments built before 1978. To avoid the possibility for lead disturbance, they prefer this method. Not sure of the cost but I would guess $400-500. Definetly a big opportunity for this target market.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

You both have good thought there, however most of my counter tops finish is granite a simple base coat 2 colors for effect and clesr top coat, i dont do countertops only jobs they must be part of a complete kitchen repaint with cabinets. It doesnt take long to do, the polane $60 a gallon and it will last at least 5 jobs of a medium size kitchen.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Finn,
I used to be an industrial coatings rep for SW. There is some flexibility in topcoats for Polane, but you have to really know what you are doing. The Polane coating system is one of the best for counter tops, however, it is a "big-boy" product. You seem to have the right tools and techniques but lack the knowledge to finish this.

I recommend going to a commercial SW store and talking to one of the industrial reps. They should come to a job and help you learn stuff. You can probably get demo materials, too!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Dmax Consulting said:


> Finn,
> I used to be an industrial coatings rep for SW. There is some flexibility in topcoats for Polane, but you have to really know what you are doing. The Polane coating system is one of the best for counter tops, however, it is a "big-boy" product. You seem to have the right tools and techniques but lack the knowledge to finish this.
> 
> I recommend going to a commercial SW store and talking to one of the industrial reps. They should come to a job and help you learn stuff. You can probably get demo materials, too!


Thanks
I appreciate that feed back.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Try having a look at this. I have seen it done instore and it looks very effective.

http://www.rustoleum.com.au/index.php/products/item/countertop-transformations?category_id=24


----------

